# que te vaya bien



## maluco76

Hola a todos. Enseño español en Japón y hoy me hicieron una pregunta que no supe cómo contestar. Les agradecería muchísimo si me pudieran ayudar.
Un alumno en clase hoy dijo "Que te vaya bien el examen de español". Yo lo corregí y le sugerí que usara la preposición EN así: "que te vaya bien en el examen de español. El alumno me preguntó entonces cuál era el sujeto de esa frase. Según él, si no se usa la preposición el sujeto sería el examen de español. Sin embargo, si se usa la preposición el sujeto deja de ser el examen... Es decir, según él, lo que "va bien" deja de ser el examen, pero no se sabe qué es.
Yo quedé confundida y pregunté a otros profesores (ninguno nativo hispanoparlante) y ¡¡algunos incluso dijeron que la frase "que te vaya bien el examen" era correcta!!
¡¿Acaso se me está olvidando cómo hablar español correctamente?!
Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Antpax

Hola maluco:

Me pillas si me pides una explicación gramatical, pero tanto "que te vaya bien el examen" como "que te vaya bien en el examen" me parecen naturales. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Agró

Las dos son correctas, como dice Antpax.
Es verdad que al usar la preposición "en" desaparece el sujeto y ya no se trata de "el examen", pero es fácil intuir cuál es el sujeto nuevo: "el trabajo", "el rendimiento" o cualquier cosa parecida.

"Que te vaya bien el examen".
"Que te vaya bien (_*el trabajo/el rendimiento/lo que hagas*_) en el examen".


----------



## Vampiro

La frase correcta (o natural, si lo prefieres) es "que te vaya bien en el examen", lo otro suena a contrapelo; al menos en estas latitudes nadie lo diría de esa forma.
_


----------



## maluco76

Hola Antpax,
gracias por la pronta respuesta. ¿Será un uso peninsular? No reconozco ese uso en el español latinoamericano...
Me pregunto cuál será la razón gramatical para que ambos usos sean aceptados...


----------



## maluco76

Agró,
Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo tu explicación, pero me surge una pregunta más: En el segundo caso (con preposición), ¿no sería innecesario el pronombre reflexivo, entonces? Es decir, si el sujeto es el trabajo o el rendimiento o lo que hagas, ¿no sería entonces mejor decir "que vaya bien (el trabajo) en el examen?
Perdona por darte lata, pero me encantaría oir tu opinión al respecto.


----------



## maluco76

Vampiro,
A mí me pasa igual. Estoy a punto de rendirme ante la evidencia: ¡probablemente sea simplemente una diferencia de pragmática! Pero sí, para mí también es muy poco natural quitar la preposición...



Vampiro said:


> La frase correcta (o natural, si lo prefieres) es "que te vaya bien en el examen", lo otro suena a contrapelo; al menos en estas latitudes nadie lo diría de esa forma.
> _


----------



## Agró

maluco76 said:


> Agró,
> Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo tu explicación, pero me surge una pregunta más: En el segundo caso (con preposición), ¿no sería innecesario el pronombre reflexivo, entonces? Es decir, si el sujeto es el trabajo o el rendimiento o lo que hagas, ¿no sería entonces mejor decir "que vaya bien (el trabajo) en el examen?
> Perdona por darte lata, pero me encantaría oir tu opinión al respecto.



No es un pronombre reflexivo, sino un dativo de interés, complemento indirecto (a ti).


----------



## Vampiro

Sin preposición yo diría:

Que te resulte bien el examen
Que te salga bien el examen

Pero “que te vaya…”, me suena raro, raro, raro, raro.
_


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Como a mis compatriotas, ambas me suenan igual de bien.

Y las dos son correctas. Yo también lo veo como un caso de sujeto tácito: _Que te vaya bien_ (_todo_, etc.) _en el examen_. Y ese _te_ no es pronombre reflexivo, como ya ha dicho Agró.

No sé si la diferencia estará en que no se use _ir bien/mal algo _en todas partes. Por aquí sí.

Saludos.


----------



## maluco76

Agró said:


> No es un pronombre reflexivo, sino un dativo de interés, complemento indirecto (a ti).


Claro, tienes razón. Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí también la frase "correcta" sería con la preposición: _Que te vaya bien en el examen_.
La otra nos parecería más rara que una gallina con dientes.


----------



## maluco76

Gracias por el comentario. Si no gramatical, al menos ahora tengo una certeza estadística: ambas opciones han de ser válidas en España.
En Latinoamérica, hasta donde sé, "me va bien" + sustantivo sólo se usa para significar "me es conveniente" (p.ej. "Me va bien el horario de esta clase") pero no para significar "tener un buen resultado".
Mil gracias de nuevo.



blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como a mis compatriotas, ambas me suenan igual de bien.
> 
> Y las dos son correctas. Yo también lo veo como un caso de sujeto tácito: _Que te vaya bien_ (_todo_, etc.) _en el examen_. Y ese _te_ no es pronombre reflexivo sino complemento indirecto, como ya ha dicho Agró.
> 
> No sé si la diferencia estará en que no se use _ir bien/mal algo _en todas partes. Por aquí sí.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## blasita

maluco76 said:


> Gracias por el comentario. Si no gramatical, al menos ahora tengo una certeza estadística: ambas opciones han de ser válidas en España.


 Gracias a ti, Maluco, porque yo creía que se usaba así en otros sitios, y hemos visto que no es así. Tu pregunta es muy interesante.

Lo que no entiendo del todo es tu duda con respecto a si _ir bien a alguien el examen, el viaje, la comida, la reunión,_ etc. es gramatical. Todas las acepciones son posibles y son todas locuciones verbales; del DRAE: 





> *ir bien*.
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Desarrollarse satisfactoriamente.
> 2. loc. verb. coloq. Convenir para algo.
> 3. loc. verb. coloq. Favorecer, realzar la apariencia de alguien o de algo.


 Personalmente uso las tres, creo que tú te refieres a que no usas esta locución con la primera acepción cuando va seguida de sustantivo. Pero, lo siento, no entiendo por qué dices que con la primera no puede ser gramatical.

Del María Moliner: 





> *ir bien algo* o alguien [o irle bien a alguien] 1 Ocurrir las cosas satisfactoriamente en la cosa o para la persona de que se trata. 2 Llevar buen camino, marchar bien, lucir buen pelo, salir bien. 2 Acomodar o convenir para la cosa de que se trata. 3 Hacer parecer más bonito o más guapo. 1 Favorecer.



Un saludo.

Edito: si el problema es solo la inclusión del pronombre, sí que es posible decir "Que vaya bien el examen, etc.". Aunque, dirigiéndote a otra persona, yo normalmente no omitiría el pronombre en el lenguaje habitual y coloquial.


----------



## swift

Hola:

La forma 'que te vaya bien el examen' la interpreto a) como lo que le desea un docente a un colega que _prepara_ una prueba para sus alumnos o b) como lo que un compañero de estudios le desearía a su condiscípulo que _se prepara_ para pasar una prueba. Me explico: 'ir bien' significaría 'desarrollarse algo tal como se ha previsto o como se desea'; es una expresión usual en América: 'mis estudios no iban muy bien, así que decidí enfocarme en otras cosas'.

Lo que resulta extraño a oídos americanos es quizás la posición de esa locución dentro de la frase, además porque en lugar de 'ir' muy probablemente se diría 'salir': que te salga bien el examen. También pienso que para el sentido a) que anoté arriba lo usual sería 'que te vaya bien CON el examen', de modo que es cierto que en América dicha locución no se emplearía sin una preposición.


----------



## blasita

swift said:


> Lo que resulta extraño a oídos americanos es quizás la posición de esa locución dentro de la frase, además porque en lugar de 'ir' muy probablemente se diría 'salir': que te salga bien el examen.


 En España, 'salir bien el examen' es perfecto también.

Voy a añadir algunas ideas sobre un posible matiz que yo veo. Si yo digo: "Que te salga bien el examen", me refiero más que nada al resultado del examen; a que lo apruebes, a que obtengas un buen resultado o el resultado que necesites. Si, en cambio, digo: "Que te vaya bien el examen", puede ser más general, es decir, que llegues a tiempo, que te acuerdes de todo, etc.; que todo se desarrolle satisfactoriamente, como es debido. Aunque, de hecho, lo importante es que lo apruebes, claro.

Como digo, es una diferencia muy sutil, y espero que otros foreros (que usen ambas construcciones) den su opinión sobre ello.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Vampiro said:


> Sin preposición yo diría:
> 
> Que te resulte bien el examen
> Que te salga bien el examen
> 
> Pero “que te vaya…”, me suena raro, raro, raro, raro.
> _



De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Erreconerre

maluco76 said:


> Hola a todos. Enseño español en Japón y hoy me hicieron una pregunta que no supe cómo contestar. Les agradecería muchísimo si me pudieran ayudar.
> Un alumno en clase hoy dijo "Que te vaya bien el examen de español". Yo lo corregí y le sugerí que usara la preposición EN así: "que te vaya bien en el examen de español. El alumno me preguntó entonces cuál era el sujeto de esa frase. Según él, si no se usa la preposición el sujeto sería el examen de español. Sin embargo, si se usa la preposición el sujeto deja de ser el examen... Es decir, según él, lo que "va bien" deja de ser el examen, pero no se sabe qué es.
> Yo quedé confundida y pregunté a otros profesores (ninguno nativo hispanoparlante) y ¡¡algunos incluso dijeron que la frase "que te vaya bien el examen" era correcta!!
> ¡¿Acaso se me está olvidando cómo hablar español correctamente?!
> Les agradezco su ayuda.




Es una elipsis de la forma_ Yo espero que te vaya bien_ _en el examen de *E*spañol_. Y desde mi punto de vista, el sujeto es _yo_. 
El que dice "A que no puedes", también emplea una forma eliptica, y el sujeto también puede ser yo. O él, en este caso.


----------



## Julvenzor

Apoyo aún más a mis compatriotas y digo que yo también habría dicho "que te vaya bien el examen" sin ningún reparo. Será cuestión regional.

¡Saludos!


----------



## blasita

Hola, Julvenzor. Gracias. ¿Crees que el matiz del que yo he hablado puede, de alguna manera, venir al caso, por favor? Intentaba encontrar alguna diferencia, pero en realidad para mí son prácticamente iguales (semánticamente).


----------



## Julvenzor

blasita said:
			
		

> Hola, Julvenzor. Gracias. ¿Crees que el matiz del que yo he hablado  puede, de alguna manera, venir al caso, por favor? Intentaba encontrar  alguna diferencia, pero en realidad para mí son prácticamente iguales  (semánticamente).


 

Pues la verdad es que tal así no veo ese matiz (cuestiones personales). A mi entender, "que te vaya bien el examen" es un "a ver si hay suerte y lo apruebas", y "que te salga bien el examen" equivaldría a "que saques la mejor nota posible". Claro está, es mi mera interpretación.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Vale. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Julvenzor.


----------



## maluco76

Blasita, ¡gracias!
Tu aclaración me ha confirmado que se trata de una diferencia regional de uso. 
En efecto, en Hispanoamérica se entienden las tres acepciones del verbo "ir bien" pero el primer caso (desarrollarse satisfactoriamente o tener éxito) sólo se usa con la preposición antecediendo al sustantivo. De lo contrario, se convierte en cualquiera de los otros casos (lucir bien, ser conveniente) y perdería el sentido la frase desiderativa.
Es decir:
1) "Me va bien en el examen" significaría "Tengo éxito en el examen". Por lo tanto:
2) "Que te vaya bien en el examen" expresa a alguien deseo de éxito en el examen.
Sin embargo
3) "Me va bien el examen" significaría "Me es conveniente el examen". Por lo tanto:
4) "Que te vaya bien el examen" expresaría deseo de que para alguien fuese conveniente el examen y no ya que aprobase o tuviese éxito en el examen. 
Pero tienes toda la razón: no es una inconsistencia gramatical, y ha de ser simplemente una variación pragmática. 
Ahora, el comentario de Julvenzor me hace pensar que en España misma puede haber una diferencia de uso, que quizás haya dado origen al uso con preposición en Hispanoamérica. (Me resulta sorprendente como TODOS los foristas latinoamericanos, desde México hasta la Argentina estamos de acuerdo en la necesidad del uso de la preposición para significar "éxito" y la radical diferencia con el uso peninsular... ¿Cómo se originaría esta brecha?)

Perdón a todos por tanta lata, pero muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas.



blasita said:


> Gracias a ti, Maluco, porque yo creía que se usaba así en otros sitios, y hemos visto que no es así. Tu pregunta es muy interesante.
> Lo que no entiendo del todo es tu duda con respecto a si _ir bien a alguien el examen, el viaje, la comida, la reunión,_ etc. es gramatical. Todas las acepciones son posibles y son todas locuciones verbales; del DRAE:  Personalmente uso las tres, creo que tú te refieres a que no usas esta locución con la primera acepción cuando va seguida de sustantivo. Pero, lo siento, no entiendo por qué dices que con la primera no puede ser gramatical.
> Un saludo.
> Edito: si el problema es solo la inclusión del pronombre, sí que es posible decir "Que vaya bien el examen, etc.". Aunque, dirigiéndote a otra persona, yo normalmente no omitiría el pronombre en el lenguaje habitual y coloquial.


----------



## blasita

maluco76 said:


> Sólo para confirmar, una pregunta: si tú le deseas a alguien que apruebe un examen ¿usarías cualquiera de las dos frases, indistintamente?


 Sí, así es.

Y repito que, para mí, tu pregunta es de lo más interesante.


----------



## duvija

Ah, para mí también es '..._en_ el examen'. No creo haberlo dicho nunca sin la preposición (y no creo haberlo escuchado, pero al escuchar rellenamos lo que nos falta, de todos modos).


----------



## hual

Hola

Aunque ya ha sido dicho por otros latinoamericanos, también por estos lares, Córdoba (centro de la Argentina), se dice: _que te vaya bien *en *el examen_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Como te han dicho varios compañeros, a diferencia del otro lado del charco, por aquí ambas construcciones suenan naturales. Yo creo que son estructuras parecidas, pero no exactas:

1) "(Deseo) que (todo) (te) vaya bien por/en Argentina" -> "Que (te) vaya bien por/en Argentina".
2) "(Deseo) que (todo) (te) vaya bien en el examen"      -> "Que (te) vaya bien en el examen".
3) "(Deseo) que el examen (te) vaya bien"                   -> "Que (te) vaya bien el examen".
4) "(Deseo) que las pruebas (te) vayan bien"                -> "Que (te) vayan bien las pruebas".

Para mí, en 2), 3) y 4), "ir" y "salir" serían equivalentes, aunque hay alguna sutileza. En 1) veo más apropiado "ir". Porque "salir" está más relacionado con el resultado final (del examen o de lo que sea), mientras que "ir" es más general y está relacionado con todo lo que tiene que ver con eso que se desea que vaya bien (que tengas suerte, que estés tranquilo, que las circunstancias te sean favorables, que encuentres lo que buscas, y por supuesto, en el caso de un examen, que el resultado final sea bueno).


----------



## maluco76

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas y opiniones. Es una diferencia de uso de la que nunca me había percatado.
¡Fue un gusto leerlos!


----------



## HernandoWordR

Hola. Llegué aquí buscando la forma correcta de la oración del hilo: Que te vaya bien, pero para precisar si en tal oración debía tildarse el que, así, Qué te vaya bien; y más aún, con signos de admiración: ¡Qué te vaya bien! pues en la frase ese es el sentido que tiene, una exclamación y su fonética es acentuada. Incluso, se puede decir que es una expresión de interjección.
Ni hablar de la sinceridad en la expresión, pues la palabra qué, pondera positivamente el deseo.
Este qué, según el diccionario de la RAE, entre sus usos está como adjetivo y pronombre exclamativo.
¿Qué opinan?
Para aportar al hilo, opino lo siguiente.
El complemento de la frase inicial, en el examen, el uso de la preposición 'en', indica lugar, modo, tiempo, como bien lo denota la primera acepcion del diccionario citado. Por lo tanto, el examen, se convierte en un lugar, donde se quiere que le vaya bien a tu interlocutor; es más, sabemos que el examen se desarrolla en un lugar adecuada para ello, el salón de clase, el aula, y ese lugar concreto, pasa a constituir un lugar abstracto, como lo es "el examen".
Bueno, un aporte, cinco años después, para las nuevas generaciones.


----------



## Janis Joplin

HernandoWordR said:


> Hola. Llegué aquí buscando la forma correcta de la oración del hilo: Que te vaya bien, pero para precisar si en tal oración debía tildarse el que, así, Qué te vaya bien; y más aún, con signos de admiración: ¡Qué te vaya bien! pues en la frase ese es el sentido que tiene, una exclamación y su fonética es acentuada. Incluso, se puede decir que es una expresión de interjección..."



En este caso la palabra *que* no es un pronombre exclamativo o interrogativo sino una conjunción, no se acentúa.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Lo que más me sorprendió de este antiguo hilo, es que @Janis Joplin dijera que la frase "que te vaya" suena rara para ella. ¡¡¡Una frase tan mexicana!!!
_Que te vaya bonito
Que te vaya de lo mejor
Que te vaya bien en todo

y...

♪que te vaya bien, que te vaya mal, ♫ que te vaya de cualquier manera ♪_ (Juan Gabriel +)


En el sureste mexicano solamente diríamos: que te vaya bien en el examen (que te salga todo bien, en la prueba que harás)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Vampiro y yo nos referíamos a lo raro que suena *que te vaya* sin agregar la preposición *en*.

Que te vaya el examen vs. que te vaya bien *en* el examen.


----------



## oa2169

Para redundar: Yo también digo "Que te vaya bien *en* el examen"

De tanto repetir y repetir la frase "que te vaya bien el examen" me está calando y ya me gusta.

_


MiguelitOOO said:



			♪que te vaya bien, que te vaya mal, ♫ que te vaya de cualquier manera ♪ (*Juan Gabriel *+)
		
Click to expand...

__¿Seguro que es de Juan Gabriel?_


----------



## MiguelitOOO

oa2169 said:


> Para redundar: Yo también digo "Que te vaya bien *en* el examen"
> 
> De tanto repetir y repetir la frase "que te vaya bien el examen" me está calando y ya me gusta.
> 
> 
> _¿Seguro que es de Juan Gabriel?_



(no, no es) 

¿Que te vaya el examen (bien)? No. A mí no me convence. Pero lo acepto porque los compañeros así lo dicen y entonces está bien.
Saludos oa.


----------

